# How to make a Large Cauldron.



## slash

Cant wait to see this cauldron finished

How big were those ribs of cardboard?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Ribs were 4" by 14 1/2".


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Now for a few layers of Duct Tape...










I flipped it over about the mid point and started taping from the bottom up.....and this is how far 1 roll of tape got me.


----------



## Terror Tom

Looking good!


----------



## Passi

That's fantastic!!

Looking forward to seeing the rest


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Two rolls of Duct Tape and I feel pretty good about it. Now for some paper mache.










Hmm I wonder if the mache will stick to the Duct Tape....OR should I put some masking tape to it?

Suggestions?


----------



## SimplyJenn

I wonder if you could cut it in half and pull it off and reassemble then make more?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

You mean after the mache? Probably, if it had a good release agent.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Yeah. I think that would be a good idea. Plus, you would have more than one.


----------



## Candee

It'll be like going over a balloon so shouldn't be a problem. Looking good so far.

If youre worried about slipage. Take your paper and go light on the mache and just put random little strips here and there. Wait like a half hour or so and then do the rest.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆCandee knows her mache. Brilliant idea - looks great so far. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Kelloween

oh wow, so glad you are posting this..It was in my to do list for this year and now I have it! Looking great so far!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Hindsight - I had about 12 ribs cut that I did not use. If I was to do it again, I would have spaced them a bit closer; just for better support and rigidity. Maybe 1.5" or even 1". Once you have a good template, cutting ribs is a snap. I did have some ribs that were of a second quality, but I just shot more hot glue in as if it were caulk and it seemed to work well.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Looks really great so far, Old Man Bakke! I don't know how well paper mache sticks to duct tape, but I think it would work.

I've also used the stuff called "Rigid Wrap" in the past, and it seems to stick to anything. I used to use it to make copies of skulls by covering the skull in foil before putting on the Rigid Wrap.

http://www.sciplus.com/p/RIGID-WRAP_3361


----------



## xrockonx911

I began the same exact project before Halloween but tried using plastic scraps from kayaks.... 
well... just stick with cardboard! 
The ribs were extremely sturdy but too heavy for the glue to hold them in real well... it held... but not good enough for the eventual beatings props take as they make their way down the stairs!

You reminded me though that this project was on my "Winter To-do List!"
Looking forward to the finishing touches.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow

I used paper mache on mine but it didnt handle well while moving. Ended up recovering it with those plaster cast strips you can buy at the craft store. Made it super hard and very durable!


----------



## Katster

This is looking great and you have enough duct tape on there for it to be quite strong. I have done 2 projects using paper mache one using the 50/50 water and white glue and the other using wallpaper paste and neither of them had a problem sticking to the duct tape but I did find using tissue paper for the first coat of mache better as the next coats with the newspaper stuck really great. Plus using the first coat of tissue you can use larger pieces just to get the tape covered before you go to the smaller newspaper mache for the strength. Thanks for the tutorial by the way as I have been racking my brains on how to come up with a large fairly inexpensive cauldron. Oh if you do want more strength to it just wrap what you have done with chicken wire then do your paper mache and you got it made!


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow

Ha scratch that I remember what i did! Cut holes in the bottom in between each rib and spray great stuff foam in. Then cover the outside with strips of the plaster strips.


----------



## Evil Bob

Old Man Bakke said:


> So here is a project inspired (copied from) by SKAustin.
> 
> It is essentially a large rope handled bin with the rope removed. I then needed to make a bunch of ribs to create the cauldron shape. Taking the time to make a great template was key!


Good job!

That looks like the one I did in 2004.
It's tough. still looks good after 9 years.

http://www.bastardrat.com/2004cauldron.html


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Evil Bob-

What did you use for those rings on the sides of you cauldron?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Oh, and I see some Great Stuff in the back ground...did you fill the ribs with foam too?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Just watching. Never thought of making my own. Gots those wheels aturning, garsh their squeekin


----------



## Evil Bob

Those are plastic towel rings from Walmart.




Old Man Bakke said:


> Evil Bob-
> 
> What did you use for those rings on the sides of you cauldron?


----------



## Evil Bob

I didn't use great stuff between the ribs, but it sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

and 5, or 6, or could it have been 7 coats of paper mache later..... Had no issues with it adhering to the duct tape. I did use a slightly different method though. I did not put the paper in the glue mix, but rather smeared the glue water mix on the duct tape and then put the dry paper on the moist surface. Then smoothed it out with a wet hand from the mixture....just like Dan the Monster Man does it.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Hate me now! 26 years ago I got my cauldron for nothing , an antique, large thing about 36 inches across by over 24 inches tall. I got it for nothing because the very bottom was all cracked and broken, which nobody sees. I used to hide some speakers in it. The speaker wires went right through those large cracks.
Your cauldron building project looks like a winner to me, Very Nice!
One time in the dead of winter I decided to see if I could make a human -sized Knight's armor suit. I just used poster board and masking tape and a few 1/4" dowel rods to internally support some parts. I covered some edges with a rubbery pastey stuff maybe acrilic "oil" paint filler or something?
I succeed in fooling most people when they saw it, in fact it still looks good after all of these years.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

and a coat of Spar Varnish....


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Picked these up at the local Habitat for Humanity's Restore for $2. Which is an awesome store by the way!


----------



## Katster

They will be perfect and yes Habitat Restore is a gold mine! Are you going to put Great Stuff on the top edges so it looks like stuff is oozing out of it?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Wasn't planning on using any GS. This will be used for a Cauldron Creep...and I think I will be putting a fog machine in the cauldron along with some lights


----------



## Evil Bob

Old Man Bakke said:


> Picked these up at the local Habitat for Humanity's Restore for $2. Which is an awesome store by the way!


Awesome! And you paid less than I did for the plastic ones!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Painted the towel rings black. Am going to use some old garden hose for the mounting hardware opposed to the bulky hardware that came with it...plus it just looks more metal, cauldron like.

Going to hot glue the hose/rings on.

By the way, after 2 coats of Spar varnish, this thing feels like plastic....and very bulletproof!


----------



## Katster

Hey I just thought I would throw in a link for a tutorial from another site on how this guy aged his cauldron. I thought it was pretty cool as he used oatmeal for texture. http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/the elders/theelders064.jpg . I am sure you have your own technique but I thought this was unique with the oatmeal.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Oh that looks great!...I am not seeing any tutorial info...just pictures. Would like to see how he applied it.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

found it

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10525


----------



## Katster

Sorry about that I thought it would take you straight to it. I am at work so when I get home I will link it up. from Kat


----------



## Seante

that looks awesome. this will have to go on my future to do list. everyone who is anyone Halloween nut needs a cauldron!


----------



## TK421

*I love this!!! What a great idea!*


----------



## Katster

Old Man Bakke said:


> found it
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10525


Good... strange and interesting concoction for the texture but it really looks good!!!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

TK421 said:


> *I love this!!! What a great idea!*


Yeah TK...and its made for the PNW. After the 2 coats of Spar varnish it feels like plastic. I am thinking after I apply the oatmeal I will have to seal it again with Spar.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Sooo, eventually I would like to have a fog machine in this cauldron billowing fog up. Additionally, I have purchase a string of green led xmas lights that I will put in to illuminate the fog/cauldron. My problem is the potential for torrential rain here in the Pacific North West. I struggle with how I will have this fog machine inside the cauldron and protect it from the weather. To top all this off this cauldron is to be used for a Cauldron Creep. So there will be the wiper motor set up inside too.

My immediate gut reaction is to have the fog machine under a board of sorts that the wiper motor sits atop powering the stirring stick. If so, then how do I protect the fog machine from heavy moisture? I could drill some holes in the bottom....but that just doesn't seem sufficient. I will also be adding some glowing coals effects to the "fire" that this cauldron will sit upon.

Can I get some input from you guys...and gals!

Thanks


----------



## moosecat

What about putting in a false floor inside the cauldron. High enough so thw fog machine has clearance. To get the fog machine in and out cut part of the bottom out just big enough to be able to sit the cauldron down over it.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Good Idea...but as rain fell I imagine it would cascade down the curved outside of the cauldron and accumulate between the burning coal effect and the bottom of the cauldron....but good thinking. Maybe even slope the false bottom and put a drain on it so the rain that does accumulate can run off.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Applied the instant oatmeal, sand, glue and water mixture. What I learned was that the mixture need to be thick, thick like dry wall compound or a wet clay. If it isn't it just funs down the side...which is cool too, but doesn't make that patchy rust look. So when I first made it, it was too runny, but I just started adding stuff like corn starch and then more oatmeal....and then flour, which really thickened it up quick! I did like the runny consistency and the thick stuff as it added some different looks.


----------



## Katster

Looking good on the texture, I have been wondering how it was looking!


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow

I cut a hole in mine and pipe my fog machine into the cauldron using PVC. Looks good! 
Not a great video but here is mine 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIXzhqCa9sY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Old Man Bakke

After the oatmeal, sand, glue mixture dried (and it took like 3 days and some prodding with the heat gun) I applied another coat of spar varnish. Had to let that dry and then 2 coats of flat black latex paint.

This thing is really tough and solid at this point.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Katster-

Hey thanks man for the oatmeal idea. I am super happy with it and I think it really adds character to the prop!

Thanks Man!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

HowDoIMlkACow said:


> I cut a hole in mine and pipe my fog machine into the cauldron using PVC. Looks good!
> Not a great video but here is mine
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIXzhqCa9sY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Where did you hide / protect the fog machine? Under the witch?


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow

Well didn't really his it just put it behind the witch. My stuff goes up Halloween day and down Halloween night. But you could build some type of box for it


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hi Old Man, if interested pop by my page and look at my Halloween 2012 album. I also made a giant cauldron and fake coals. My cauldron was straight paper mâché with a top coat of cloth mâché, ala Dan the Monsterman. My fog machine was also outside the cauldron with the fog piped in.
Yours looks super by the way!!!


----------



## Katster

Old Man Bakke said:


> Katster-
> 
> Hey thanks man for the oatmeal idea. I am super happy with it and I think it really adds character to the prop!
> 
> Thanks Man!


You are so welcome it really is looking good. I just rusted out a small dollar store lantern using glue/water and get this 5 spices from my spice rack "cinnamon, turmeric, cumin, cayenne pepper and small coarse ground pepper. I don't think I would want to do a big prop with it as I sneezed the whole way through it till I got the sealer on. Sure cleaned my sinuses out though! Can't wait to see your final stages! Also I have been thinking about your fog machine. Can you put it in an airtight box and run the hose through the box then through a hole in the cauldron, then disguise the box with fake logs and some branches to look like a bonfire that the cauldron is sitting on?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

The Halloween Lady said:


> Hi Old Man, if interested pop by my page and look at my Halloween 2012 album. I also made a giant cauldron and fake coals. My cauldron was straight paper mâché with a top coat of cloth mâché, ala Dan the Monsterman. My fog machine was also outside the cauldron with the fog piped in.
> Yours looks super by the way!!!


Ahh ...Dan the Monster Man...good stuff! Can I get a link to your page?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sure, here is a link to my albums. The cauldron is in Halloween 2012: *http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-halloween-lady-albums.html*

I wish I was even the tiniest bit as talented as Dan. His work is mind boggling.
FYI, you can always just click onto my name and it will take you to my visitor page where my albums are posted as well.


----------



## mystic manor

Awesome tutorial Bakke! I cant wait to start my cauldron


----------



## Andretti

My apologies if I'm thread jacking....but I have to ask...

So halloweenlady...how do you do those embers?? Its a really nice addition to the cauldron (which I have every intention of starting on this weekend). 

Andretti


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Andretti said:


> My apologies if I'm thread jacking....but I have to ask...
> 
> So halloweenlady...how do you do those embers?? Its a really nice addition to the cauldron (which I have every intention of starting on this weekend).
> 
> Andretti


I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Voila....Not sure if I am happy with the color scheme yet...but here it is. Will spray it with some Thompsons to water proof it when I am happy with it..


----------



## Katster

DOWN RIGHT AWESOME!!! ... I know how the camera likes to pick up reds more than anything so it is hard to get the true colors in a pic but the only thing I would do would be maybe bring a little more black back into it to show the cast iron look to it. See the first pic with that little cutie in it, it has that cast iron look still to it. But truly a work of art !!!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Yes, that second pic is a bad picture....it looks a bit more like the first one. I am too in agreement with black...it is east to over do color


----------



## Evil Bob

Wow! you really raised the bar!


----------



## Andretti

You said earlier in the thread that you wished you had spaced the cardboard pieces closer (like 1 or 1 1/2" instead of 2"). Now that your so close to done, do you think it still matters? I made 30 some odd cardboard pieces last night, which would be the 2" spacing, but am trying to figure out if I should make more and make them closer. But when I look at yours, I really dont see how it matters...

Just curious of your thoughts now that your so far and so close to done.

BTW, I think it looks outstanding.

Thanks

Andretti


----------



## Hallomarine

My neighbor (different town)made one of these cool cauldrons several years ago, and I remember him saying that after the duct tape stage, he used spray adhesive to start his first layer of paper. Then the mache stuck no problem.
HM


----------



## Candee

Loved the way it turned out.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Andretti said:


> You said earlier in the thread that you wished you had spaced the cardboard pieces closer (like 1 or 1 1/2" instead of 2"). Now that your so close to done, do you think it still matters? I made 30 some odd cardboard pieces last night, which would be the 2" spacing, but am trying to figure out if I should make more and make them closer. But when I look at yours, I really dont see how it matters...
> 
> Just curious of your thoughts now that your so far and so close to done.
> 
> BTW, I think it looks outstanding.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andretti


I don't think it really matters at this point. It is super durable...I feel good with the spacing. However, I would not go any wider!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

I had no issues with the paper sticking first layer. I did a non traditional way (AKA Dan the MOnster Man way)...I rubbed the glue mixture on the duct tape and then applied dry paper...then wet my hands and applied glue to the dry paper that way..About the 5th or so layer, I went from large squares(1/4 sheets of news paper) to vertical strips that I actually dipped in the glue mixture. Gave it a nice finish.


----------



## Andretti

Thanks very much. I appreciate your time and you posting how to do this. I'm pretty excited to make this.


Andretti


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow

Love the paint job may have to repaint mine this year!


----------



## Hallomarine

Old Man Bakke said:


> I had no issues with the paper sticking first layer. I did a non traditional way (AKA Dan the MOnster Man way)...I rubbed the glue mixture on the duct tape and then applied dry paper...then wet my hands and applied glue to the dry paper that way..About the 5th or so layer, I went from large squares(1/4 sheets of news paper) to vertical strips that I actually dipped in the glue mixture. Gave it a nice finish.


yep - sounds pretty much like another (maybe better) way to start out covering the caldron
HM


----------



## Scatterbrains

Great job...that takes a lot more patience than I have. If you haven't solved the fog issue yet, I did the same thing that was mentioned by some already, Hook your fog machine up to pvc and bring it in through the bottom. I have spacers to raise the board the wiper motor is mounted to, so the fog comes in and hits the bottom of the board and then it goes to the outside of the board and rolls up the sides of the cauldron. This is a great way to slow down the fog...plus it's easier to get to your fog machine to add more juice.


----------



## icemanfred

I like effect the sand and oatmeal give.
I have a 22" store bought cauldron i would like to try this on.

hoping to learn what ration of glue/water/oatmeal/sand.
and about how much for a 22" cauldron. so i know how much to buy.
I hate having to run to the store in the middle of a project,lol.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

There was no recipe per say. Go small to begin and expand on the batch from there. I would think a 2 cups of instant oatmeal, a cup of sand and 2 cups of glue should give you a good start. Mix it slowly and try to get a thick clay like batter. Have some extra oatmeal to add to the batch to thicken it up if necessary. I think I ended up adding some flour to mine too (I forget...but I think it is in this thread)You want to be able to have it sick and hold in place. 

When I was experimenting, I had a runny batch and just started at the rim and poured some down the side...like it had boiled over.

Post some pics!


----------



## icemanfred

thanks for the info
just tried a batch
I used 
16 0z elmers extertior waterproof glue
about 4 oz water to rinse out the glue bottle
six handfuls of sand and 4 packs of oatmeal (sifted).

waiting for it to dry.
it was enough to cover a 22 inch cauldron.

this stuff doesn't peel off easily?
I did a light sanding bore applying just to be safe.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Post some pics!


----------



## icemanfred

the cauldron can be seen here. need to dry brush some black over the rust (too heavy)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJQl0dm4zqk


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^Your cauldron turned out great! But dude I really want to know how you got that amazing head movement on your cauldron creep!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Great job OMB & Fred! They all look great, well done.


----------



## icemanfred

The Halloween Lady said:


> Your cauldron turned out great! But dude I really want to know how you got that amazing head movement on your cauldron creep!!!!


the head movement was the result of carefully securing the wires that came from the monsterguts led eyes on the should pvc.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

at about the 7th entry I describe the ribs....."Ribs were 4" by 14 1/2". "


----------



## Michael Myerscough

Here's my first attempt at a cauldron using this method.

i had to stuff the gaps with paper as working on a smaller scale meant the ribs weren't as strong.







Since then i have added some custom made handles using a couple of curtain rod knobs and the handle that came with the bucket.

Next job is to paper mache for strength then paint.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Looks good. Just remember as you apply layers of mache...smoooooth them out. Make each consecutive layer smoother AND if need be make you squares smaller or just got to strips!...But it will look good.


----------



## Michael Myerscough

Yeh i know it's a little wrinkly right now, i didnt have any of the silver duct tape on hand and masking tape was too weak so i used packing tape instead. When i paper mache im planning to do at least 3 layers and the final layer to be as smooth as i can. Im goign for the old and rusty look so the wrinkles will help. Was supposed to do it last night but i was lazy. Will try tonight and post some pics when it's done.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Wow that is simply amazing! I am so saving this page for a future project!


----------



## Redhead

I have to say that this is one of the best ways to make a cauldron that I have seen in years of Halloween tutorial surfing. So going to try this as well! Thanks for sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## pacman

I agree with Redhead , i really like the way you have bulked out and finished the cauldron it really looks the part i hope if i get time after my other projects that i might try to make a cauldron using this method and hope it comes out as good as yours thanks again for taking the time to share it with us , it really is a great prop and an informative tutorial that i,m sure will be referenced and sought out for quite a few years to come on the forum .


----------



## ArtemisBrewski

This looks easy enough. Have the tub already, and the cardboard easy to get. Was gonna do a witch theme, now spiders, but still could use this!


----------



## HalloweenGirl7

HI,
How do you remove the rope handles from the cauldron?
Tx!!
HalloweenGirl7


----------



## Old Man Bakke

HalloweenGirl7 said:


> HI,
> How do you remove the rope handles from the cauldron?
> Tx!!
> HalloweenGirl7


With a sharp knife and some persistence.


----------



## HalloweenGirl7

*Strips or whole sheets of newspaper?*



Old Man Bakke said:


> and 5, or 6, or could it have been 7 coats of paper mache later..... Had no issues with it adhering to the duct tape. I did use a slightly different method though. I did not put the paper in the glue mix, but rather smeared the glue water mix on the duct tape and then put the dry paper on the moist surface. Then smoothed it out with a wet hand from the mixture....just like Dan the Monster Man does it.


I am doing this today I am running behind!
Lol
I am using tissue paper first then the newspaper.
Whole sheets of paper or strips?
Would magazine paper work too? 
Like from a Pottery Barn catalog or something...?


----------



## daddywoofdawg

glossy paper doesn't work well.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Stay away from magazine, ads, glossy, catalog paper!!...Only News print...and tear off all factory edges!


----------



## Kelloween

*my first cauldron*

well, got mine made, the only thing I didnt care for, you can see my lines from my cardboard..and that was with like 7 coats of paper mache and a coat of monster mud! The reason its kind of shiny..I painted it with liquid bronze..because it dries really hard


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> well, got mine made, the only thing I didnt care for, you can see my lines from my cardboard..and that was with like 7 coats of paper mache and a coat of monster mud! The reason its kind of shiny..I painted it with liquid bronze..because it dries really hard
> 
> View attachment 176955


Awesome job! I like the bronzing you did too.. makes it look antique. Does monster mud stick to plastic ok? I bought a very large, plastic cauldron from Halloween city last year and wanted to grunge it up using either "great stuff" or the monster mud. I'm starting to feel like I'm way behind!


----------



## Kelloween

ALKONOST said:


> Awesome job! I like the bronzing you did too.. makes it look antique. Does monster mud stick to plastic ok? I bought a very large, plastic cauldron from Halloween city last year and wanted to grunge it up using either "great stuff" or the monster mud. I'm starting to feel like I'm way behind!


I AM way behind..lol..this was my first project this year  I put paper mache on first, but I think that monster mud will stick to anything..and it dries super fast!


----------



## Katster

Kelloween said:


> well, got mine made, the only thing I didnt care for, you can see my lines from my cardboard..and that was with like 7 coats of paper mache and a coat of monster mud! The reason its kind of shiny..I painted it with liquid bronze..because it dries really hard
> 
> View attachment 176955


OK Kell I have been looking at this from an unbias angle and I can see your concern but it does make it original and unlike all others but my concern is your choice of legs it looks kinda flimsy where as if legs were bulked up a little it would pull it all together and original???


----------



## Kelloween

Katster said:


> OK Kell I have been looking at this from an unbias angle and I can see your concern but it does make it original and unlike all others but my concern is your choice of legs it looks kinda flimsy where as if legs were bulked up a little it would pull it all together and original???


LOL, The legs are cast iron from old porch poles and they are screwed on! They probably wont show up anyway, I just wanted something to keep it off the ground and they were here so..ya know how that goes....


----------



## Katster

Nope I get it I could just picture your legs made out of something bulkier like tree stumps or something weird something natural like rocks or driftwood


----------



## Katster

Kell just batting ideas hope you don't mind


----------



## Katster

Kelloween I hope you do not mind but I just hit my 500 entry and it is an honor as you are the one I was talking to so now I get to choose my whatever that thing is I get to choose.


----------



## Kelloween

Katster said:


> Kelloween I hope you do not mind but I just hit my 500 entry and it is an honor as you are the one I was talking to so now I get to choose my whatever that thing is I get to choose.


OMG, No. i welcome ideas...in fact I did look for something thicker..couldn't come up with anything! yay. for 500!!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Welll...I think it looks great!!...love the legs


----------



## LOUISE1

loved the cauldron,untill your post I could not find one big enough. SO what do you think of this?A path with 6 withhes along the way ending with the big cauldron
sitting on glowing coals,its filled with doll headt.In the backround a gingerbread house with a live witch beckoning the children to come in ,taste the house.?
THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR CAULDRON!!
louise1


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Louise1...sound like a great plan!

Post some pics of your Cauldron project! Always nice to see what others are doing!


----------



## HalloweenGirl7

My DIY Cauldron! Thanks for this superb tutorial! Everyone is impressed with my tub to cauldron attempt!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Looks awesome with the wooden pole tri-pod!!


----------



## Shift

Awesome! Thanks for posting This. I was staring at those exact bins the other day debating how I could make a cauldron out of it


----------



## ArtistReflect

This was a great tutorial. Thank you for sharing. I built my cauldron this year. The oatmeal coating made a world of different for the texture. And, I saw a picture of expanding foam over mini lights around the rim - made it look like bubbling over. Super cool in the dark. Finally, the crème de la crème was hooking the cooled fog through the bottom. Nothing like a little rolling fog pouring just over the rim. Had to get a new witch though, the one I made didn't have quite the same pizzazz as the cauldron. So, thank you once again for the great tutorial.

Sealing...sealing was an issue. Must seal the thing top, bottom, inside and out. I got lazy with the bottom and the inside and am currently fixing rain damage due to said laziness.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Yup sealing is key!! All that work needs to be protected from the elements. I swear by Spar Varnish. Even when I cut holes in the bottom (for fog or mounting) I will apply either varnish or hot glue to the newly cut area to protect the virgin paper. I even go as far as to hit it with some Thompsons Sealant after I paint it with acrylics.....so that they don't wash away...but this tends to leave it tacky for quite a while....which goes away after a season.


----------



## Guy Kitchell

Holy crap! You are clever!

-Guy


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Oh yeah? How bout you try to stuff a baby into a jar, bet you can't pull that one off!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Ah HAHAHHAHAHAH

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/125423-how-get-baby-jar.html


----------



## weaz

Do you think that a coating of monster mud would work in place of the paper mâché? I was wondering if a few thin coats would stick and not crack. I just thought it would be easier to sand for a smooth surface. Any thoughts?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

It will definitely crack. But an coat of spar varnish may fill those cracks and make it pliable. I would still put 3-5 layers of mache down over the tape first....then apply the joint compound in layers...

Edit:
Depending how much paint you add to the monster mud, the latex may make it very pliable and resistant to cracking....but I would still have some paper mache down first to apply the MM to.


----------



## weaz

Thx for the info


----------



## QueenHalloween

Great job! I have so many broken buckets lying around, time to put them to good use!


----------



## Squirrelram

Thanks Old Man, gotta steal this idea for my yard this year. It's my second year doing a large display. Looks great!!!


----------



## 224N729

I can not wait to try this prop come September. Definitely the 1st on the list to do. What an awesome tutorial also, the pictures help idiots like me. Awesome job.


----------



## PirateDex

Great cauldrons everyone. Definitely keeping this post saved as even though I always do pirates, I think a voodoo shack may need to appear soon and a cauldron would look great in it.

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

September....woaaaa, get after it now!!


----------



## 224N729

hahaha. Just went to WallyWorld, got my bucket and duct tape. Couldnt wait till September. Project is in the works.


----------



## Headquarters

That was cool. Another great use of Duct tape! Did you just paint the tape or what if anything did you finish it with?


----------



## SaltwaterServr

I love this! If it wasn't 3:20 am, I'd be headed to wallyworld right now! Can anyone point me to a glowing ember tutorial?


----------



## svetlana

I'm preparing for voodoo party this year and don't know how to excuse need for a cauldron....but I just got to make it - looks too good  thank you for great tutorial


----------



## SaltwaterServr

Got mine almost done tonight. Put on a coat of Seal Krete last night. I was really surprised at how heavy and sturdy its become. I did use 64 cut outs on mine; one each at 90 degrees and then filled in by splitting the halves until I had fifteen in between each original 4. Lowes had the Seal Krete on sale, a 5 gallon bucket for $23 marked down from $56.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's an idea... also if your interested I do have a voodoo on the bayou board in m pinterest, just use the link in my signature....



svetlana said:


> I'm preparing for voodoo party this year and don't know how to excuse need for a cauldron....but I just got to make it - looks too good  thank you for great tutorial


----------



## svetlana

Will do thanks....and i'm in search for alligator head already!
> just saw that i'm already following ur board on pinterest!


----------



## pumpkinpie

There's a how to on a paper mache one on there. Also keep an eye on craigslist, I've seen them on there quite often for cheap


----------



## svetlana

Special thank you to OldManBakke for the idea of using jigsaw! that's beside a thank you for the whole tutorial. 

here is my progress on cauldron:








I used an old large flower pot and 32 carton ribs.
Once finished I'll make an album with all progress pics.

here is the finished prop  






- details and steps in the album http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/svetlana-albums-cauldron-build-up.html


----------



## svetlana

I've ordered Dan's paper mache monsters book  so alligator head is in plans 


pumpkinpie said:


> There's a how to on a paper mache one on there. Also keep an eye on craigslist, I've seen them on there quite often for cheap


----------



## WitchyWolf

Thanks for this


----------



## Loogaroo

Fantastic! I will make one for sure. I intend to try using plastic barrel from a car wash cut shorter.


----------



## Loogaroo

Working at a grocery store, I just score 3 banana boxes FULL of rolls of register tape. The coupons are all expired so they were tossing them out. With hopes this will work for paper mache for this project.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

Thanx for this, just finished mine, complete with cauldron creepish witch.


----------



## pheonix3099

Just wanted to say thank you for this idea. I borrowed it with a couple modifications.
























and the final product.


----------



## svetlana

Here is my cauldron - part of 'back of the voodoo shop' set up.


----------



## pheonix3099

pics of the final set up


----------



## svetlana

Love your modifications  specially hands! And the whole set up looks great.


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Is there anything cardboard and duct tape can't do. It all looks awesome guy's and ghouls.


----------



## pheonix3099

Here's a vid of the final room. We had to move inside because it was too cold and windy outside. I used several projects from this site. It has been a real gem of a find.


----------



## The Stalk

I'm new to the forum, so I'm just seeing this, but I'm stoked! I really need a large, person-size cauldron this year and I was at a loss... It looks like this will work for me. Thanks so much for the tutorial!


----------



## stuffyteddybare

This is my version..complete with pillow stuffing from walmart for the top , a couple of blinking pumpkin lights, inside a record player ( as if people even remember those). and one of my moms old wooden spoons (she killed me after she found out I used it) stuck it in the foam circle which was on the record player and glued it!
Thanks for the great idea! https://plus.google.com/10178507476...6063599998298937922&oid=101785074760923027701


----------



## The Stalk

Great work, stuffyteddybare, very fun!

Here's my progress:








I am having trouble before the paper mache stage. I do not know what to do with the cauldron as far as putting it on coals, or hanging, or what... Any suggestions/advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Steveybee23

This looks great! I'm planning on building a cauldron creep this year and this will definitely do the trick.


----------



## kiddycorner

Hi ya new to Halloween forum, does anyone know how to get that melted metal effect as in photo posted by pumpkinpie of cauldron with alligator in it? Thanks


----------



## SavageEye

Welcome to the Forum! Most likely it was done with GreatStuff spray foam. I would encourage you to post the question on PumpkinPie's home page. You will find that members here are very giving of their talents.



kiddycorner said:


> Hi ya new to Halloween forum, does anyone know how to get that melted metal effect as in photo posted by pumpkin pie of cauldron with alligator in it? Thanks


----------



## kiddycorner

This is as far as iv got, now need to add something to top


----------



## jscaldwell

How did you come up with your template?


----------



## Witchat1&70

I just wanted to pop in and say a massive great THANK YOU for this tutorial - I am definitely going to give this a try. Your project and all the helpful replies finally convinced me to join Halloween Forum, so thank you


----------



## Benami7777

Old Man Bakke said:


> and 5, or 6, or could it have been 7 coats of paper mache later..... Had no issues with it adhering to the duct tape. I did use a slightly different method though. I did not put the paper in the glue mix, but rather smeared the glue water mix on the duct tape and then put the dry paper on the moist surface. Then smoothed it out with a wet hand from the mixture....just like Dan the Monster Man does it.


I understand this is an old post but what exactly did you use for your “glue water mix”.
Should I use the old flour and water mixture that Dan the monster man uses...or should I use a different glue mixture and apply it with his method?


----------



## Syrkres

pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 207359
> Here's an idea... also if your interested I do have a voodoo on the bayou board in m pinterest, just use the link in my signature....


Can I ask how/where you get the alligator skulls? Those look incredible!


----------



## amylw1

hi,
found your cauldron tutorial via pinterest, and my theme for next year (should have been this year) is the witches lair/ball. i have been hunting for a "large cauldron" for ages and most are 18cm so not what i want. it didnt occur to me to make one (even though i like to make most of my props). amyway after seeing your tutorial i went to ebay in hunt for a tub like you used and i came across thisese tubs (see below) they are both top is 50cm across and the base is 45cm but 2nd isnt as tall, 1st is £11.90 and free postage 2nd is 13.99 and free postage, . both are 90% done for me, so with a few modifications i can make them look more authentic. thanks for tutorial and idea.


----------



## tdj7777

Anyone have any images of the finished interior setups with equipment and mounting?


----------



## yokeddruid

Old Man Bakke said:


> Wasn't planning on using any GS. This will be used for a Cauldron Creep...and I think I will be putting a fog machine in the cauldron along with some lights


You coult use a couple of atomizers with the splash guards instead of a fog machine. They just use water . I'd get at least 2 though


----------



## Sherris88

Do you think you could just spray paint the duct tape and skip the paper machet?


----------



## csaitz90

Old Man Bakke said:


> After the oatmeal, sand, glue mixture dried (and it took like 3 days and some prodding with the heat gun) I applied another coat of spar varnish. Had to let that dry and then 2 coats of flat black latex paint. This thing is really tough and solid at this point.


 What spar varnish did you use?


----------

